# juniper berries?



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I want to try a recipe ( http://honest-food.net/2012/12/04/hasen ... dumplings/) that calls for juniper berries. From what I understand these are a different species of juniper than we have around here. Anyone know where I might find these locally? I checked hippie-mart (whole foods) with no luck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, the junipers around here aren't the same.

I buy a pound of juniper berries at a time. Just got a bag in 2012. I have about 3 tablespoons that I crushed about 3 weeks ago you're welcome to have. 

If you want I can mail you some crushed, whole, or both; I'll never use them all. PM a mailing address to me.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought you were going to make Gin !!!!


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the offer wyo, but I just found some at Spoons 'n Spice here in Salt Lake. I'll put the jack in the marinade tonight. I'll report on my results this weekend when I cook it up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jeff788 said:


> Thanks for the offer wyo, but I just found some at Spoons 'n Spice here in Salt Lake. I'll put the jack in the marinade tonight. I'll report on my results this weekend when I cook it up.


Great! A hasenpfeffer recipe would be cool here, a first I think.

Man, hasenpfeffer is a lot of work, good luck.


----------

